# Discrimination in NZ



## DONCOR (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,

I've heard dozens of different stories about discrimination in NZ. Dunno about it much, so want to ask you guys, who had an experience of living there, is it true that immigrants aren't welcome there and often offended by locals?

PS: it's not kinda propaganda of something like that, just wanna figure it out for myself. I also don't wanna offend native NZers, so I'd apologize if I did.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

DONCOR said:


> Hello, I've heard dozens of different stories about discrimination in NZ. Dunno about it much, so want to ask you guys, who had an experience of living there, is it true that immigrants aren't welcome there and often offended by locals? PS: it's not kinda propaganda of something like that, just wanna figure it out for myself. I also don't wanna offend native NZers, so I'd apologize if I did.


Personally I think these "stories" are just plain old rubbish. 
Maybe started by people who didn't manage to settle in nz and who needed to play out a reason (other than their own shortcomings) for why it happened to them ?
I've been here 2yrs and I've not seen any discrimination towards anyone whether they be Americans, Canadians, UK, Europe, Indian, Asian, Pacific Islands, SA etc etc. in my opinion every nationality is given the due respect they deserve.
There's the usual normal jovial banter between Kiwis, Australians, Pomms and Americans plus all the others, but discrimination ???....Definitely not!

If immigrants weren't welcome there wouldn't be as many of us here and it wouldn't be so hard to get into the country to live and work.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DONCOR (Mar 10, 2014)

Additionally, I know a guy who has moved FROM NZ (after being there for 15 years). He's english, but was born in NZ. As he explained, he's been discriminated a lot of times and finally decided to ship to AUS


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I echo what Escapedtonz said. We have been here 18 months from the US and we have never felt so accepted. Even during the first 6 months when I would say, "in America, we,". Kiwis were incredibly patient and gracious to me. I no longer feel the need to compare and consider New Zealand my home. 

You never know about someone's story, there ate always two sides. It isn't always the easiest thing for some people to acclimate, changing cultures, leaving family and friends behind.

Are you considering New Zealand ?


----------



## DONCOR (Mar 10, 2014)

Yea, i'd like to move there, but i've got a couple of problems, first - i dunno how and where can i work there, second - some say i dont sound english, so the language might make me troubles as well


----------



## energise (Mar 11, 2014)

I think that as long as you are prepared to adapt to your new country, you're not going to find there are many problems. The worst kind of immigrants are the ones that want their new country to be just like home!


----------



## DONCOR (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't wanna my new country be just like my motherland, that's why i wanna move, but i still wanna feel there as like at home, i wouldn't like be treated like an alien or abnormal


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it depends on what sorts of social circles you're in. I'm in Auckland and I work at a university so probably half the staff are from overseas. My sense is that in rural NZ it can rather different. 

One difference from Australia was the "we do things the Aussie way" crap isn't very common here. Kiwis seem to want to do things the best way--Kiwi or not. And the tall poppy syndrome isn't about doing things to a lower standard: do it well, just don't relentlessly talk about how awesome you are!


----------



## Gemjoyd (Dec 3, 2013)

DONCOR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've heard dozens of different stories about discrimination in NZ. Dunno about it much, so want to ask you guys, who had an experience of living there, is it true that immigrants aren't welcome there and often offended by locals?
> 
> PS: it's not kinda propaganda of something like that, just wanna figure it out for myself. I also don't wanna offend native NZers, so I'd apologize if I did.


I am a New Zealander born and bred and I can understand that you may have heard stories like this.

I believe that yes there are some old fashioned views there and that some people are against the 'amount of foreigners we allow to live our country', but i also believe and hope I am correct that these views are far and few between. 

I like to think myself, my family and my friends are welcoming to new comers to NZ what ever the reason for going there is.


----------

